# NO SOUND!!! Creative Audigy2 Value with Logitech X-530 Speakers



## gdome (Dec 6, 2005)

Hi. I am having problems with trying to make my Logitech speakers work with my Audigy soundcard. I have tried an older set of speakers with the soundcard and it works fine. However, I hear nothing when I plug my new Logitech speakers in. Is there something wrong with the Audigy software/setup? I've been going nuts about this for the past hour. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## jimscreechy (Jan 7, 2005)

I certainly sounds like your logitech speakers are at fault. Perhaps there is some switch/setting or connector that has not been set? Plugged in, swithced on (sorry, you know I have to ask)


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2005)

Are the speakers digital or analog?
You may have to switch the sound card to digital
and use the digital out connector.


----------



## Clifton (Jan 24, 2006)

*Logitech Speaker Problems*

I Recently bought some new speakers (Logitech X-530), I had problems getting them to work in Windows XP (Sound Card is a Creative Lab Sound Blaster Live 5.1) I Down loaded new drivers, all work on The front channel and Rear Channel but know center channel. If I am playing a DVD the center channel works, but The center channel does not work when playing MP3's.

I am also running Linux OS, and the strange thing is all the channels work great without any problems.


----------



## Ogata (Nov 6, 2004)

gdome said:


> Hi. I am having problems with trying to make my Logitech speakers work with my Audigy soundcard. I have tried an older set of speakers with the soundcard and it works fine. However, I hear nothing when I plug my new Logitech speakers in. Is there something wrong with the Audigy software/setup? I've been going nuts about this for the past hour. Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks.


It does sound like your speakers are at fault like jim said. Test your new speakers somewhere else to see if you have the same problem. If you do then you know what to do. Otherwise, make sure you plugged them in correctly. 




Clifton said:


> I Recently bought some new speakers (Logitech X-530), I had problems getting them to work in Windows XP (Sound Card is a Creative Lab Sound Blaster Live 5.1) I Down loaded new drivers, all work on The front channel and Rear Channel but know center channel. If I am playing a DVD the center channel works, but The center channel does not work when playing MP3's.
> 
> I am also running Linux OS, and the strange thing is all the channels work great without any problems.


Ahhh I had the same problem. Clifton, check the properties of the mp3 was encoded for 5 channels. Most of my mp3s are encoded for 2 but I use my soundcard EAX Audio Console and tell it to emulate the sound on all 5 of my speakers. With Sound Blaster Live, I am not sure if you can do that on the EAX console. What player do you use to play your mp3's? If you use winamp, you can go to www.winamp.com and download a plugin that allows you to play your mp3 on all 5 of your speakers.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2006)

If you hear no sound at all it's because those speakers (X530) are analog only and you need to have "digital output only" unchecked on the speaker settings. You should enable CMSS for all of your skeakers to emulate surround.


----------



## tomasml (Feb 23, 2006)

gdome said:


> Hi. I am having problems with trying to make my Logitech speakers work with my Audigy soundcard. I have tried an older set of speakers with the soundcard and it works fine. However, I hear nothing when I plug my new Logitech speakers in. Is there something wrong with the Audigy software/setup? I've been going nuts about this for the past hour. Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks.



Hello
You must be sure if you have digital out configured and what type of speaker you have selected in windows: 4.1, 5.1, etc. Then be sure if you have conected green and black cable from audigy to you speakers.


----------

